# I have a small ticking in engine



## PlatniumIce (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a 03 nissan 350z touring edition with 90100 miles on it it recently started a light ticking and am not sure what it is or what to look for and i am thinking about adding a turbo here soon and was wondering what would be a good size. After i get the ticking to stop of coarse.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The ticking is most likely from the valve gear needing adjusting. If you are going to add a turbo the head will have to come off in order to fit a spacer to drop the compresion or fit new pistons so that is a good time to check out the condition and adjustment on the valves as well.


----------



## PlatniumIce (Mar 10, 2009)

alright thanks


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken the 3.5 valves are not adjustable. As far as the valve gear, the VTC gears are non adjustable. The most common ticking in the 3.5 is timing sets and loud injectors. First see where the noise is coming from before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Injector tick is the most common one but on the worse side there has been a problem with both engine sludging in the VQ35 and the secondary tensioner guides wearing out causing the ticking noise. If the guides wear too much you'll hear valve contact on the piston. And no mileage is immune, I have a VQ35 Altima in the shop with 64K on it with both guides wore almost to the trensioner head itself.


----------

